# Best 'scrap' parts of a cow?



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

If I had access to some of the leftovers after someone butchers a cow, what are the top few things to get? 



And does the same apply for a deer/elk a buddy shot?


----------



## Al Bincarousky (Feb 14, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> If I had access to some of the leftovers after someone butchers a cow, what are the top few things to get?
> 
> 
> 
> And does the same apply for a deer/elk a buddy shot?



we feed deer carcasses all the time. most people only take the backstrap and loin which leaves a lot of mean and bone. we only feed deer hearts and livers, no other organs. our dogs eat all of the bones... spine, legs, pelvis, shoulders, neck, etc. 

same would go for a cow. tons of meaty bones, intestines, heart, liver, and any muscle meat that the humans neglect.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Baseball ribeyes.


----------

